# Steinhatchee Flats this coming weekend, who's going?



## jkaviation (Mar 4, 2014)

If the weather permits I will be down sat-mon.

is anybody else going?

Also saw a bunch of sheepies on the email from Riverhaven Marina, anybody got a clue where they are getting them this early?


----------



## fishinchef (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll be fishing sat-mon. You can try the steinhatchee reef or anywhere with good chunk rock/reef in the 20ft plus depth range. Weather looks like it will be great and hopefully the trout will be venturing out of the river


----------



## bhdawgs (Mar 5, 2014)

I am giving it a couple more weeks before I head down to let the water warm up a little bit more...   Good luck, and let us know how you do JK.  Looks the weather will be perfect


----------



## fishinchef (Mar 5, 2014)

Sea hag's reports have been putting up some good size and numbers. Hopefully the cold spell mid week won't affect them too much.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 6, 2014)

Sheepies are showing up, I haven't messed with them. Went down a couple of weeks ago and killed the black sea bass in 25 foot, then went to a spot and had some fun with some teen aged AJ's. Going back soon. The river still has the john boats   in the river  channel trying to catch trout so watch out for them, they will pull out in front of you.  Saw some nice trout that came out of Dallas Creek.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm camping with my Boyscout this weekend so no fishing. Post up a report after you slay them. And dont forget pics....some of us have to fish vicariously.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 7, 2014)

I was there last weekend, the sheepies were still out at about 40' or so. We did the same as PP, and slammed the bsb's in 25-28'.


----------



## jkaviation (Mar 7, 2014)

I had one of my loser friends(former) come up with some bull,lame excuse,(my soon to be ex wife will be mad if I go).REALLY???

And he did this an hour before we were to leave and of course I can't find anybody to go at the last minute.  - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - is an under statement.

Sorry Guys no report here, maybe next week if I find somebody to go.

Anybody else have some sorry,lame friends like this?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry dude, happens to all of us. I had to take a green horn last time I went so I wouldn't have to go solo. I'm looking at  next week, if it's pretty, kinda got the fever last time, and am ready to get back out.


----------



## biggabuck (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm wanting to go real bad but. Cant get away. would love some BSB in the freezer. One of the best to eat.


----------



## thatbassboy (Mar 9, 2014)

Jkaviation, It's funny you say that about getting backed out on. I had the EXACT thing happen to me. We had had our trip planned for about a month. Then on Wednesday (suppose to leave Friday) my buddy backed out. Then I asked another friend and he said yes but then backed out the next day... Instead of fishing me and another buddy flew down to Savannah to the boat show for the day and just wished we were fishing.... I'm glad to know I wasn't the only one this happened to.... If it makes you feel better, a coworker of mine was at Keaton Thursday to Sunday and didn't catch a single fish.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 10, 2014)

Like Keith said happens to all of us, only good thing is u know who not to invite now


----------



## jkaviation (Mar 11, 2014)

*can we get this as a STICKY??? LAST MINUTE FISHING PARTNER NEEDED!!*

I recently posted that a guy who begged me to take him fishing backed out on me at the last minute, enough people commented that it has happened to them, so I'm definitely not alone here..

Please post a sticky so we can see who is going where and if they need or want a partner, it would be great.


----------



## fishinchef (Mar 17, 2014)

We went 3/8-3/10. Caught trout and mackerel in 6-10ft on 3" paddle tails on a jig head. Limited out the first day on trout plus a red 23.5". Second day went out to the reef and caught 3 out of the 4 sheepies we saw boated along with a few pinks, also caught half a limit of trout before heading in. Third day went in shallow for reds and trout and did very well another half limit of trout and a 25.5" red in about 4 hours.


----------



## bhdawgs (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the report chief.  I am heading down Thursday and fishing all weekend...


----------



## joehughes1965 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice Dom!  Will be some good eating!


----------



## Goddard (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice catch!  We are headed down with the kids for spring break.  Leaving tomorrow for the week.   Weather looks like it is going to be good.   Can't wait!


----------

